# White Wire on Motor Winding



## LanceBass (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm talking universal motor on a cordless drill. One stator winding has both a red and black lead - I'm assuming red it for forward and black is reverse (or vice versa).

The other winding has a white lead going to it.

Can someone please explain to me whats going on here. Why is one lead white? Are the two separate windings receiving an electric charge simultaneously or one after the other. I've been reading a ton and watching videos and I'm still not really sure how an induction motor works. All I know for sure is that the brushes somehow prevent the motor from going into negative polarity. Still not sure what the **** that means...

What am I missing?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Your missing 3 more posts to make an even "333" 
Screen shoot it and then go buy lottery, it's your lucky day... I won a 1/4 million when I hit triple nickel.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

LanceBass said:


> *I'm talking universal motor on a cordless drill*.... I've been reading a ton and watching videos and I'm still not really sure *how an induction motor works.*


Problem one: "Universal Motor" and "Induction Motor" are two different things. A Universal Motor, as is in small hand tools and appliances, can be though of as a DC motor, custom made to accept AC input. There is nothing remotely DC about an induction motor.

Problem 2, if you have a reversing drill motor and it has brushes (which makes it a Universal motor), then you should have 4 wires; red, black, white and yellow are typical. Red and yellow go to the Brushes, black and white go to the Series Field Coils. Swapping red and yellow, _*or *_black and white will reverse the motor. If you have no yellow wire, you have something oddball.


----------

